# Help me change my ac filter



## capers (Dec 12, 2009)

There is a filter lying there on the bottom but I'm not sure if thats where it's supposed to be. I've divided the pic into quadrants for easier explanation.


----------



## travelover (Dec 12, 2009)

Is there a hole under the filter where air can enter? (Look underneath the furnace).


----------



## St-rider (Dec 23, 2009)

if the return duct is attached to the bottom and not the sides that is where the filter goes.


----------



## CraigFL (Dec 23, 2009)

That's just like mine. That filter cleans the air coming back thru the cold air ducts to the bottom of the furnace. My furnace sits on a manifold raised off the floor and the cold return air is ducted back to this manifold. Just pull the filter out and put a new one in. Mine has a steel wire bent to hold the filter down because the suction lifts it up otherwise.


----------

